# Help wanted/ opportunity to compete: Stockport area



## SammyDingle (18 June 2015)

I am looking for general yard help with my 4 horses open to evenings/weekends. Ideal if someone can come to shows and groom as I often take 2 to a show and can be a handful. Chance to compete and ride a fantastic sec c, so ideally light weight rider. 

All horses are young, bold and not for novices although all are fantastically behaved and in no way dangerous. 

This is a perfect opportunity for someone wanting to compete/ ride, or get back into horses 

Please pm if you are interested


----------



## kimmie91 (20 June 2015)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## SammyDingle (22 June 2015)

Please note- this is not a paid position. Just the chance to compete at county level on a fantastic pony in return for some help around the yard


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 June 2015)

This sounds like a great opportunity for someone, shame I'd be too tall for a Section C or I'd bite your hand off


----------



## SammyDingle (13 July 2015)

Thank you, it really is and yet I have had no interest unless I pay  

That's the problem with me with the C, I just ruin the picture in the ring but he was born to compete


----------

